# Beauty Box



## Wren

Following a recent discussion about a topic featuring skin care, beauty products and routines I hope members will open your 
Beauty Boxes, share tips about make up, how much we wear, skin care, which brands we recommend etc.

I’ve worn it from about 12 years old, every  different shade and types but think less is more at this age, I use the same amount
 but softer shades, like soft brown or grey eyeshadow, peach blusher, I don’t like the heavy eyebrow look that’s popular today so 
I use an eyebrow pencil then soften it with a babybud, never wear lipstick just lip gloss

I have a strict skincare routine and never ever go to bed without removing my makeup, how about you, do you use make up, and 
how do you care for your skin ?


----------



## hollydolly

I always use moisturiser that's a given..and I've worn make-up since I was a young teen. Used to layer it on in the early 70's, panstick (remember that)?..  blusher, eye-shadow, lipstick..

I never wore eye-liner simply because I didn't know how to apply it properly. ..

I haven't worn foundation in years now..but when on the odd occasion I want some coverage I use a mix of BB cream and a little tanning lotion.. but it's rare for me to wear any coverage on my face now.

I can't remember the last time I wore eye shadow...my routine is simply.. Moisturiser for dry skin..  I have used very expensive moisturisers and very cheap ones over the years... and I find Nivea is just as good as any expensive one...although if I was feeling flush I would treat myself again to Karen Hertzog Oxygen cream, which I used to use a lot when I was earning , because in truth for me it was probably the only ''expensive'' moisturiser where I could see a difference. 

Peach  Blusher , Clear Mascara for daily use... but brown waterproof for going out, and I layer a coat of clear on top to stop it from flaking on my face .   lipstick, any colour or shade of pink as long as it doesn't have a blue tinge....and light tan  and nudes. I Not mat though, because that dries the lips out..... . I'm too fair skinned to wear deep reds, purples or brown shades 


I don't need an eyebrow pencil , my eyebrows are not sparse, and I get them waxed regularly 

Since retiring I no longer wear nail polish on a daily basis... although I have many bottles of OPI in every shade ...that's my favourite brand..but I only wear it to go out socially now !!

Most of all I always wear A Sun factor lotion on my skin whenever I go out in the sun. 

I absolutely agree with you Wren, that at this age less is more. I find if I put on foundation it outlines all my imperfections and makes me look older, and brightly coloured eye-shadow is really for the young IMO...  however that said, I'm all for women wearing whatever makes them feel good whether I think it looks good or not is immaterial..


----------



## hollydolly

Oops I meant to say '' Not Matt'' lipstick  ''I not mat'' makes no sense at all..


----------



## RadishRose

Agree Wren, less is more. My problem is my eyebrows became very thin, sparse and almost non existent. 

I only put on make up when I go out.

I fool around sometimes with eyebrow powder and an angled brush, but the beginning comes on too dark. It's kind of a medium gray color. I really don't know how to use an eyebrow pencil.

Any help with the eyebrows appreciated.

I'm blonde, medium to light complxion skin tone


----------



## Wren

Hi RR, I have the same problem with my eyebrows, and find  a pencil suits me best, keep it sharp and use small, light strokes to fill in the sparse patches and shape your brow then gently ‘fudge’ with a baby bud, sometimes I use a powder but need to go lightly, with your colouring I would use a light brown pencil

My friend is the same colouring as you and has her eyebrows tattooed !  have you ever considered it ? Personally I would be too scared, once it’s done there’s no going back ...

Hollydolly, I certainly do remember panstick did you know it’s still around ? it makes a great concealer


----------



## hollydolly

Really? that's interesting to know Wren....wouldn't it be a little too thick or greasy for Concealer tho'..?...


----------



## chic

I wear makeup everyday whether I'm in the public eye or not. It sends signals to my brain that I feel good, because if I look good, I can't possibly feel bad. I wear BB creme by l'oreal to provide a foundation, then do eyebrows (because they frame the face) and contour/highlight and blend it with fingertips or a beauty blender. I do a bit of CC on my eyelids and draw the thinnest line with a liner brush to accentuate my eyes. It doesn't look like eyeliner, but it is. No shadow colors though. I like to keep my eyes neutral and wear as much mascara as I need for whatever I'm doing or where I'm going. I do overdraw my lips with a dark rose lip pencil and use a matte lipstick L'oreal color riche in Mulberry. Of course I wear a little blush and under eye highlighter. As I get older I need more makeup to look finished unlike when I was a teenager and could just slap on mascara, lipgloss and blush and look terrific all the time. It's more challenging to look good as I get older.


----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


> Hi RR, I have the same problem with my eyebrows, and find  a pencil suits me best, keep it sharp and use small, light strokes to fill in the sparse patches and shape your brow then gently ‘fudge’ with a baby bud, sometimes I use a powder but need to go lightly, with your colouring I would use a light brown pencil
> 
> My friend is the same colouring as you and has her eyebrows tattooed !  have you ever considered it ? Personally I would be too scared, once it’s done there’s no going back ...
> 
> Hollydolly, I certainly do remember panstick did you know it’s still around ? it makes a great concealer



Wren, thank you. I'm going to get a light brown pencil. I've had it with that brush. It never occurred to me to have then tattooed. Could be great if it was done right. 

Who's gonna go first?


----------



## Wren

_Really? that's interesting to know Wren....wouldn't it be a little too thick or greasy for Concealer tho..._

Not if you rub a little on your finger and gently dab it on where needed, or you could always dab extra foundation over areas that need concealing, it’s the dabbing instead of smearing that does the trick !


----------



## Wren

_Who's gonna go first?

_Not me that’s for sure !  but, seriously, if you do have your eyebrows tattooed please chose carefully, check out the tattooist previous clients as a reference, the eyebrows are usually darker initially then  settle down to a softer shade, but some are much too dark and you’re stuck with it......


----------



## hearlady

My brows got very thin from overtweezing through the years. It has taken a long time to grow in but they are fuller now. I use a brow pencil with light strokes on the sparse places them I use clear mascara to groom them. This adds thickness also.
Like most of you I find as I've aged nothing too bright is best. 
I got a loreal gel pen eyeliner in brown. I've learned to almost lay it sideways onto the lash line instead of trying to draw a line. With practice I can get it very thin. It's better as the pen gets older and not as wet.
Guys, I know you're thinking about the clear mascara tip.....


----------



## AprilSun

I only wear it when I go out and that's only what I have to, for example, foundation, powder, eyebrow pencil, mascara and lipstick. No one sees me around here so I don't care. I didn't use to mind wearing it but I just don't like wearing it now but also don't like going out without it to places I know all the women will have it on.


----------



## RadishRose

Body Scrub

Has anyone ever made their own scented scrub?

one of my friends gave me a jar she made out of-

coconut oil
 sugar
essence of lavender oil

Smooth, soft, clean skin, great fragrance.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm in the minority here, NEVER have worn makeup, didn't want all that 'gunk' on my face.
Every day once in the morning and at night,I wash my face with Walgreens 'gentle skin cleanser',been using it for years 
When I go outside to sit in our garden complex in the summer months,I always put sunscreen on even if its a partly sunny day. I use Walgreen's sunscreen too.If I get a bit sunburned, I use Vaseline Aloe,works for me Sue


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> I'm in the minority here, NEVER have worn makeup, didn't want all that 'gunk' on my face.
> Every day once in the morning and at night,I wash my face with Walgreens 'gentle skin cleanser',been using it for years
> When I go outside to sit in our garden complex in the summer months,I always put sunscreen on even if its a partly sunny day. I use Walgreen's sunscreen too.If I get a bit sunburned, I use Vaseline Aloe,works for me Sue



You must have a beautiful complexion and not many wrinkles if any.


----------



## RadishRose

Maybe this thread can contain posts on style too, like fashion trends?


----------



## Wren

Of course, anything goes in this thread, personally,  I’ve never been a devoted follower of fashion, preferring my own style which has varied a great deal over the years ! 

In reply to the question about homemade scented scrub I havn’t made it but I do use my own cleanser made of Rosewater and Glycerine, aloe Vera gel and coconut oil


----------



## hearlady

I think it was Dinah Shore who was asked in an interview what she had done to keep her skin so lovely. She said all her teenage friends made fun of her because she wore full makeup to the beach in the summers. She thought it had protected her skin I guess.


----------



## hollydolly

hearlady said:


> I think it was Dinah Shore who was asked in an interview what she had done to keep her skin so lovely. She said all her teenage friends made fun of her because she wore full makeup to the beach in the summers. She thought it had protected her skin I guess.



yep that sounds like me when I was a teen... I always wore Panstick. One of my  friends never wore a shred of make-up when we were teens, remember this was the 70's when Glam rock was around and everyone wore lots of it it who were following fashion...but maggie didn't, she only ever smeared Vaseline all over hair face ..she always had a very shiny face..lol. Anyway we all though she'd never get a wrinkle , even though we weren't willing to follow her trend, but what she actually ended up with was horrible spotty skin after a few years because she'd blocked all her pores.. so I'm very glad I didn't follow her example.


----------



## KingsX

.

I haven't worn makeup in decades... and when I did, it was very little.

.


----------



## C'est Moi

I hardly wear any makeup since I retired.  Frankly I don't think it makes much difference in my appearance, and eye makeup drives me batty now.   My eyes get all gunky feeling and itchy, so I just don't bother.   I do like a good moisturizer and a swipe of lipgloss.   

I also stopped coloring my hair several months ago and it's almost totally gray.   I'm still not sure I like the hair but I get compliments on it all the time.  whodathunkit??

We have had a backyard pool since 1994 so I have been guilty of getting plenty of sun over the years.   I still enjoy a bit of sun and don't need Vitamin D supplements.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I wore some makeup in my high school years and a little bit when I worked. I slowly quit wearing makeup in the 70's and never went back to it. I have no eyebrows now but my glasses cover it. I don't color my hair and I don't know when the last time I had a dress on. Dress pants when needed, casual pants and long tops to cover the bulges. 
That's all I need or want.


----------



## Keesha

I wear make up everyday whether I’m going out or not but I don’t wear a lot of it and I NEVER wear foundation. Personally I don’t like that stuff, nor do I wear eye shadow. That’s a bit much for me.


What I wear is l’oreals Volumous Mascara
Coloured eyeliner ( to match my hair scrunchies - either brown, blue, turquoise/ teal or purple ) a bit of translucent pinkish blush and sometimes lip colour or a light tinted gloss. That’s it. I also find less is better as we age. Too much makeup just exaggerates lines and wrinkles.


I care for my skin by using age appropriate skincare products. I use a derma wand to help with wrinkles. It’s only $100 and well worth it. 


My hair is 3 feet long. It’s my natural colour which is very Silver and I love it .
I’ve been growing my coloured hair out for almost 3 years so I have about 18 inches of silver hair and 18 inches of cherry cola colour red hair so it’s a fashionable ombré that I LOVE!


I only wear it down on wash day since it takes hours to dry but then I usually have it in a double braided pony tail or up in a stylish bun with hair accessories that I make myself. 


My fingernails and toe nails usually match in nail polish colour and that usually matches either what I’m wearing or my hair scunchies. I really like having things match. 


Fashion? I’m very fashionable and do keep myself buff so I look good in my clothes. I like jeans and leggings but I’m a girly girl so like skirts and dresses. I am a VERY feminine women. 
 If I’m going out someplace fancy I’ll wear high heels but normally I don’t since I’m already on the tall side. 


Since I walk a lot I get good quality shoes like Merrells. I like wearing sandals in the summer too. 
In the winter I wear tall sexy boots because I can and they still look good on me. :grin:


My man compliments me often in how I look which I like and I can still turn heads which I also like. There’s nothing wrong with trying to look your best. 


I don’t do ‘frumpy.’ Frumpy is for people who don’t care what they look like and that will never be me. There are worse things than being called vain.


----------



## hollydolly

That's the way to be Keesha, enjoying your life and appearance how you want it, not what anyone else thinks.

I'm the same with good footwear..I got plantar fascitis  year before last from standing on a concrete floor for 10 hours a day at work, so I had to stop wearing heels, and change to good quality trainers, I like the memory heel  skechers, they are so lighweight and they have the heel protection... I have boxes of  all styles of shoes and boots..ankle boots, knee high etc, and all but the highest heels I wear when I'm going out. otherwise I stick with the skechers to keep my feet pain free. ... me in a pair of the many knee high boots I own...


----------



## Wren

I can remember wearing stilettos all day when I first started work ! How we change, now I’m all about comfort and wear mainly boots in winter and leather flip flops in summer although I’ve just bought these for in between days, they look good  with white cropped jeans


----------



## hollydolly

Yes they're pretty Wren, but I have to wear the memory heel type now either slip on or lace up..Skechers. Fortunately there are some great styles out there..and I only wear my heals from car to bar type of situations.

The other day I wore sued ankle boots with a 2 inch cuban heel, for the first time in ages to actually walk somewhere. I only had to walk a mile, ...ooooh I thought my feet were going to fall off , ..I was thinking ''OMG it's only a short time ago that I could run in  4 inch heels'' ...so now if I have any walking to do I just wear the memory heel skechers, and take my nice shoes or boots for the event..

Oh yes I have lots of flip flops and padded sole sandals too...


----------



## hearlady

Cute, hollydolly!
I do best with some heel. Too flat shoes throw me off.
I just bought some Clarks sandals with adjustable straps for work. They are soooo comfortable. 
It's hard to find something considered dress sandal that is comfortable enough to be on your feet all day.


----------



## hearlady

Wren, I love those shoes. I can wear flats but they have to be good shoes. Sometimes I see cute flats in stores but they just don't work, no support. 
The other reason I like a little heel is I'm short. Keesha did you say Frumpy? That's me in flats.
I don't think I'm vain but a little self conscious.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> That's the way to be Keesha, enjoying your life and appearance how you want it, not what anyone else thinks.
> 
> I'm the same with good footwear..I got plantar fascitis  year before last from standing on a concrete floor for 10 hours a day at work, so I had to stop wearing heels, and change to good quality trainers, I like the memory heel  skechers, they are so lighweight and they have the heel protection... I have boxes of  all styles of shoes and boots..ankle boots, knee high etc, and all but the highest heels I wear when I'm going out. otherwise I stick with the skechers to keep my feet pain free. ... me in a pair of the many knee high boots I own...
> 
> View attachment 52809


Oh hollydolly, you rock those knee highs. 
They look great on you. :clap:
This year I’m going to get a pair of over the knee boots. They look so hot but I’ve never had a set before.



Wren said:


> I can remember wearing stilettos all day when I first started work ! How we change, now I’m all about comfort and wear mainly boots in winter and leather flip flops in summer although I’ve just bought these for in between days, they look good  with white cropped jeans
> View attachment 52810


Those are sure cute Wren. They would look cute with shorts. 
Even the sandals I get are quality walking sandals.
I ‘had’ the cutest pair of Merrell sandals but last Saturday I had guests over for lunch and their dog ate them
They said they’d pay for them but I’m not sure I can get another pair like these .They were the only pair in the store. I’m sure I’ll find something else that’s a suitable.  It was an accident. He’s a 125 pound dog whose still a puppy and I suppose they tasted good. :laugh:


----------



## Wren

Do you wear different shades of nail polish summer and winter ? I mainly wear a soft biscuit shade but in summer like a brighter shade, usually orange or maybe cerise depending on my outfit


----------



## Keesha

I tend to wear whatever colour matches whatever I’m wearing at the time so I have a large variety of different shades to choose from. I do however like a variety of pinks that I wear as neutrals however I do have tans and biscuit colours. 
Once my nail polish starts going tacky I’ll try adding a bit of nail polish remover to thin it out some. If that doesn’t work then I throw it out. 

Do any of you ladies add any of those spray wash out colours to your hair?
I do but I only colour a small portion of my hair at a time. I’ve got about 8 different colours so far. They are so fun. I see a lot of older women using them and I always think ‘way to go.’ Of course I’m not talking about fluorescent lime green throughout the entire hair.


----------



## Wren

I’ve found adding a little nail polish remover to thin it out makes the nail polish less glossy, it seems to give  more of a matt finish

I was growing the colour out of my hair last year but really didn’t like the way it was looking so started to use Henna Cream wash out colour, it gives a deep auburn shade  lasting for about 8 washes, I see a lot of ladies using the spray in colours, red, purple, turquoise, etc. not for me but if it makes them happy, good for them


----------



## RadishRose

No I'v never used these sprays. But I'm reminded now I have to retouch my roots. ugh


----------



## Keesha

Wren said:


> I’ve found adding a little nail polish remover to thin it out makes the nail polish less glossy, it seems to give  more of a matt finish
> 
> I was growing the colour out of my hair last year but really didn’t like the way it was looking so started to use Henna Cream wash out colour, it gives a deep auburn shade  lasting for about 8 washes, I see a lot of ladies using the spray in colours, red, purple, turquoise, etc. not for me but if it makes them happy, good for them



The coloured part of my hair is hennaed but on my bangs at the front I sometimes add a streak or two of the spray colours that wash out first time. 

Occasionally I’ve put streaks through the entire length and I really like it and I get a lot of compliments on it. I grew in my greys cause I liked the colour but also because I had to touch up my roots every 10 days and I’d have the dreaded skunk stripe so I’m very happy I finally grew it out.


----------



## hollydolly

Wren said:


> I’ve found adding a little nail polish remover to thin it out makes the nail polish less glossy, it seems to give  more of a matt finish




That's an interesting tip I'll try that...


oooooh keesha, your poor expensive Merrells ...I know only too well what puppies and even grown up pooches can do to shoes...


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha, no I have never used those coloured sprays in my hair, they would never look as lovely as they do in your braids.... that is really beautiful..wow!!!


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> That's an interesting tip I'll try that...
> 
> 
> oooooh keesha, your poor expensive Merrells ...I know only too well what puppies and even grown up pooches can do to shoes...


 I know , that’s what puppies do. It bummed me out for a bit but there are worst things to get upset about. 
Next week we will be laughing about it. 



hollydolly said:


> Keesha, no I have never used those coloured sprays in my hair, they would never look as lovely as they do in your braids.... that is really beautiful..wow!!!


Oh thank you hollydolly but I beg to differ. I think you would. It would look especially nice with your blonde hair. Pink & purple look great together. Just sayin’ :shrug:


----------



## hearlady

hollydolly said:


> Keesha, no I have never used those coloured sprays in my hair, they would never look as lovely as they do in your braids.... that is really beautiful..wow!!!


I agree!


----------



## hearlady

Does anyone read Beautypaedia or makeup alley to get reviews? I have saved money using these.


----------



## Keesha

hearlady said:


> Does anyone read Beautypaedia or makeup alley to get reviews? I have saved money using these.



YES! Makeup Alley I’ve used. I always check reviews before I purchase anything new. I HAVE to know what others think before I purchase. They are helpful.


----------



## C'est Moi

Here are a few tips, ladies.


----------



## Wren

_Does anyone read Beautypaedia or makeup alley to get reviews? I have saved money using these.

_I’ve not heard of either of these but just Googled them both Beautypaedia looks interesting

I’d also not heard of Angie and Sal, is it a comedy show ?


----------



## C'est Moi

Wren said:


> I’d also not heard of Angie and Sal, is it a comedy show ?



That woman has a youtube channel where she gives "beauty tips."   She's hilarious.


----------



## Lara

Thought you all might like some shampoo tips:


----------



## RadishRose

Lara


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> The coloured part of my hair is hennaed but on my bangs at the front I sometimes add a streak or two of the spray colours that wash out first time.
> 
> Occasionally I’ve put streaks through the entire length and I really like it and I get a lot of compliments on it. I grew in my greys cause I liked the colour but also because I had to touch up my roots every 10 days and I’d have the dreaded skunk stripe so I’m very happy I finally grew it out.



Keesha, I'd kill for your hair!


----------



## Keesha

Lara said:


> Thought you all might like some shampoo tips:


Love you. :love_heart:
:laugh:


----------



## Lara

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, I'd kill for your hair!


Me too! Love love love your thick naturally wavy long long hair and fun experiments with color!!
It rocks!!!


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, I'd kill for your hair!





Lara said:


> Me too! Love love love your thick naturally wavy long long hair and fun experiments with color!!
> It rocks!!!


Awwww thank you ladies so very much. :heart:


----------



## hearlady

Lara said:


> Thought you all might like some shampoo tips:



Haha That's a good one!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Since I was a teenager I started using makeup (at first behind my mother's back), and playing around with highlights and hair color.  I used to use those plastic caps at home and pull strands of my brownish/auburn hair to highlight in blond....painful!   Used to tweeze my eyebrows and use powder color on them, also black mascara and eye shadow in creme or powder, usually muted greens, browns, greys.  Never really wore lipstick or nail polish. 

Now I wear less than I did, and go a lot of days without makeup.  I don't do anything with my eyebrows anymore but tweeze the lower strays, my brows and thin and light colored.  No more mascara, will put a little on once in a blue moon if I go out somewhere, but very rarely.  With seasonal allergies and itchy eyes, it's just a hassle to have on.  When I do wear shadow, it's a light to medium brown now, and a light black/charcoal line under my lower lashes.  Never liked to use blush.

I don't have a fancy routine for skin, will use Curel Ultra Healing on my hands, neck and body a lot.  In the daytime I use Alba Hawaiian moisture cream aloe and green tea, at night I sometimes use Alba Jasmine and Vitamin E.  Still touch up my hair as I always have, but now it's greying, I use an auburn color Naturtint Terracotta Blond, not too many harsh chemicals in it. I'd likely go grey if my hubby didn't prefer the auburn. My clothes are casual always, jeans or cargo pants with a tee shirt and hiking shoes or sneakers.


----------



## Wren

That’s interesting SeaBreeze, I used Naturtint for ten years, it gave great coverage and so easy to use then, after they changed the formula, it seemed to affect my skin, I had lots of problems (although I was never totally sure that is what caused it) for the whole of last summer, and decided to stop colouring my hair, it was mostly grey but still had a lot of dark hair as well, I hated it and grew more miserable as time went on then a friend suggested I use a Henna cream colourant with no chemicals, it’s not as nice as the Naturtint and needs to be applied more often but I’m much happier with it now I’m back to the auburn shade I love


----------



## Keesha

I had coloured my hair with natural henna powder for over 35 years. I kept it light so my hair looked liked a natural redhead but then I got bold and started experimenting by tweaking my henna recipe. I added apple cider vinegar to help terp it and hibiscus to take the orangey colour out and add some pinkish / purple. I loved it. The only problem was that I was quickly going ALL grey so my roots were a total eye sore when they grew in and the contrast was stark.

Now that hibiscus red has toned done to a nice cherry cola  and I have 1 and a half feet of natural root. Sooo much easier.

My eyebrows are all natural too. All I do is pluck the bottom ones to clean them up. 
This year eyebrows are in the spotlight so you can see all the new gimmicky things out for eyebrow fashion. Geeez! Now you can actually buy an eyebrow STAMP!! 
For that elegant stamped eyebrow look. :lofl:


----------



## RadishRose

Here's some fashion from the Royal Ascot event-


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Keesha

HATS! One of my favourite subjects. 
Here are some of my favourites. 
The sausage and eggs with beans hat


----------



## Keesha

The ‘too many butterflies for one hat’ hat!


----------



## Keesha

The ‘I wanted it to look like a scarf ‘ hat


----------



## Keesha

Then the ‘which one is more ridiculous ‘ hats :rofl:


----------



## RadishRose

I like the Asian "gong" hat better than the I.U.D.


----------



## RadishRose

If I had their money I'd wear a Volkswagon on my head!


----------



## Keesha

A Volkswagen hat! :rofl: 
I actually admire their spunk to wear whatever they want because ‘they can.’
If I were in their position I’d wear something outrageous too:hatlaugh1:


----------

